# off leash vs on leash running



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am finally getting my puppy tomorrow! (I've been waiting since November.) I am of course already thinking about how to exercise her. I know it is bad to take them running with you before bones are matured before a year. But obviously they need to run somewhere... so my question is, why is it okay to let them run off leash in the open before a year, but it is not ok to run x mileage on leash?

Thanks everyone


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats on your puppy! I will be taking our V pup running (now 6m) when she is about 15m. She does a lot of running now! She gets loads of off-leash running & walks. The difference between that & more structured running when she is older (at least in our case) is that more structured running will utilize pavement & sidewalks more. The pounding of joints on the pavement, for most of us human & animals, is where the damage is done. Also, when Pumpkin is running off leash, she is in control of her pace, twists, & turns. It does take some maturity, IMO, to focus on a more structured run. 1st your puppy will have to learn some basic commands, and do well by your side on a leash. That will take a little time. Pumpkin does well on a leash, but she is still a young pup; consequently, on the ocassion I break into a "trot," she sometimes gets overly excited and jumps or cuts in front of me like "it's playtime." Some of our off leash time is on a road, but the majority of it is in the woods & fields. IMO, it is better to let them shed energy by exploring the world while their bones develop. Best wishes with the new puppy


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay, that makes sense. Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I asked the same question when we got ours.
The other point was that while off leash they were free to take a quick rest when they wanted, as opposed to feeling like they can't stop if you're running with them.


p.s. get lots of rest tonight....you are going to need it!


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

hahaha, yeah... I hope my excitement will persist through the next few months 

Thanks for the comment


----------

